# موقع تعليمي لكل العلوم الصوت والصوره (فيديو)



## محمد جمعه علي (9 يونيو 2010)

http://www.learnerstv.com/




هذا الموقع جميل جدا وبه تعليم فيديو لكل العلوم والمجالات 
بصراحه ملهوش حل


----------



## شهبندر (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## geoghada (21 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررر


----------



## عماد محمود (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

